# Cannon - 4/9/05



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied: *4/9/05

*Resort or Ski Area: *Cannon, NH

*Conditions: *Spring corn

*Trip Report: What an awesome day!*  I took my time getting there and was ready to ski by about 10am.  On my way to get my lift ticket from the guest service desk I happened to walk right by where fellow AZer riverc0il was taking a short break after skiing since first chair.  Luckily he flagged me down and we decided to make a few runs together.

We started off riding the Peabody Express Quad up and quickly found that upper mountain was still pretty firm.  So I followed riverc0il down to the Zoomer Triple to ski the lower part of the mountain, which was already nice and soft.  We took a few great runs and I took a couple of falls including a rather embarrassing fall near the bottom of the lift.     Luckily Greg was busy catching other people's falls at the Loaf so there's no pics of this one.   After maybe 4 runs we decided to head to the upper mountain to see if it had loosened up a little.  Our timing was perfect, it was very nice up there.  We skied a few runs and my legs were shot, luckily it was lunch time and I was able to convince riverc0il to stop for lunch.

We had a nice leisurely lunch in the Peabody Lodge and got ready to head back to the hill.  My legs were still pretty shot, I knew I wouldn't last long.  Riverc0il grabbed his rock skis so I figured that he would go off and his thing on terrain that I wasn't ready to go anywhere near.  I was happy that he skied 2 or 3 runs with me before deciding to head off on his own.  I headed up to the top and climbed up the observation tower to attempt to take some pics with my camera before the battery died.  :evil:   I slowly made my way down the mountain, having to stop several times to give my jello legs a break.  I made it down by about 1:50, just in time for the 2:00 pond skimming competition.  The pond skimming was ok, but not real eventful.

I headed into lodge to change out of my boots to find both of my bags were gone!  :angry:   After frantically searching around the area where I left them for a few minutes I spotted them sitting on a chair across the lodge from where I left them.  Luckily no one had taken anything!  I have no idea why anyone would have moved them, but I was glad they were still there.

All in all a great day skiing with a great AZer!  I was glad Steve (riverc0il) saw me and was able to show me around.  I hope I didn't slow him up too much on his last chance for lift served skiing on Cannon for the season.

See my pics *HERE* (only a few due to the dying battery)


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> All in all a great day skiing with a great AZer!  I was glad Steve (riverc0il) saw me and was able to show me around.  I hope I didn't slow him up too much on his last chance for lift served skiing on Cannon for the season.


Was this meeting planned or was it more by fluke? And that's the great thing about riverc0il...anyone that has ever skied with him knows that the guys can really rip (probably one of, if not the best skier I've ever taken turns with), but in my experience and from what others have told me, he's more than happy to ski a slower pace and some mellower terrain with other folks. There's nothing pretentious about him at all. Glad you guys hooked up!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it was a possibility, unfortunately I let my cell phone battery die overnight so I missed his call in the morning to let me know he was definately going to be there.  In a sense it was a fluke that I happened to walk by where he was taking a short break.  This is the third time I've had the pleasure to ski with him and I've have to agree with all you said above.  He is definately the best skier that I've ever skied with.  Some day maybe I'll be good enough to be able to hang in the harder stuff.  I hope we'll be able to pull Steve away from Burke, after he moves, for some more southern AZ ski days next year...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2005)

great skiing with you again bvibert.  i am glad the timing was right in the lodge.  no need to worry about slowing me down, i was feeling the slower pace as my legs weren't at their best.  i got my due on the last run though...  let's just say the taft going down from the saddle was really good but after that... :blink: :lol: 

i also climbed up the summit tower before my last run and took a few pics:

Panoramic shot of the Franconia Ridge

Close up of the Ridge

Kinsman Ridge and the Drainage off the Backside


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2005)

That movie of the waterfall is awsome.  Where did you stay?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> That movie of the waterfall is awsome.  Where did you stay?



A fellow AZer was nice enough to offer up his condo for a song 

Thanks Bob!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

well it's certainly a wonderful view!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

I wish I could get the darn movie to work.  I would love to move into the 80's.    Your welcome.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2005)

Bob, what does it say when you try to play the movie?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

It ran on quicktime.  Do you have that installed?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob, what does it say when you try to play the movie?


Bob your stupid.  I down loaded it.  I just cant find it.  Good thing I don't do this for a living.  i'll figure it out.  thankx guys.  I should bring this to somewhere else.  This should be about your report. edit.. Anyway I got it to work today on another machine from work.  Cool.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone been by Cannon recently?  I'm thinking of hiking/skinning/skiing cannon on April 30th before driving to SR for MayDay. I know it will all change with the weather from this weekend and the weather that is forecast all week.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 23, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Anyone been by Cannon recently?  I'm thinking of hiking/skinning/skiing cannon on April 30th before driving to SR for MayDay. I know it will all change with the weather from this weekend and the weather that is forecast all week.



havent seen it but i bet there isnt much snow left, probably a few patches of snow but not much, the summit trails might be okay, but i wouldnt expect much... i would recomend skinning up wildcat instead, black cat has a real good base and nice soft moguls  trip report from the 19th http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4154

from the pics i saw from cannon there closing weekend the 10th and 11th wildcat had about the same coverage on the 19th... oh ya and welcome   
I might also be up at sunday river on may 1st


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2005)

while i am a cannon die hard and i have considered skinning up closed areas, i wouldn't bother with cannon this weekend let alone next weekend.  you're much better off trying to skin closed sections of mountains that are currently open if you want earned turns.  i hear the canyons at kmart still have tons of snow and people were hiking over from superstar (not verified, just word of mouth on that one).  if i was going to hike next weekend (which i will   ), i'd be looking at mount washington.  even there, i don't think there's much skinning left to be done, especially after this weekend.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. Bob R got me to come over and join.

I was planning on hiking Cannon to get back on the trek of hiking all the 4000-footers. Oh well may no skiing just hiking.

Wildcat does sound like a good option as well and i haven't hiked it yet.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2005)

ah word.  you might be able to ski the upper mountain trails.  i'd guess tramway or upper ravine might still have enough snow to link some turns.  i'd definitely recommend avoiding the kinsman ridge trail if possible which is the worst trail i've ever hiked in the whites.


----------

